# Smaller than Pico? --Information Request--



## insta (Jan 27, 2010)

I hope hotlinking is allowed ... all of these images are from aquahobby.com

femto:








atto:









zepto and yocto are REALLY small numbers.


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

hopefully these will inspire you
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquascaping-showcase/525-charming-hill.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/nano-aquariums/46295-el-naninjo.html
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...ape-month-june-2008-picture-my-childhood.html


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

its called what ever u wanna call it. i had dwarf hairgrass and hc in a shot glass growing under indirect sunlight for a month before i thought it was a waste of my time. constantly topping off every other hour is not fun and of course pointing out the obvious, these will be short term tanks as filtration will be difficult unless you're really good with daily w/c and maintenance.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

i love that one guys tanks, they are all amazing.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

'nano' and 'pico' have no clear definition withen the FW hobby, though in general nano is considered 10-15 gallons or under, and pico is generally applied to anything under 5 gallons. So while tiny, those 'tanks' could still be considered picos. 

Honestly though, I think calling them tanks is a stretch, I've always thought of things like that to be vases.


----------



## alaimo (May 2, 2010)

*Pico*

I joined to find answers to that question. I have stareted to keep and design filtered aquariums. My 1st is a few months old, 1.5 quarts. Shrimp, plants snails and an anchor cat. My two manufactured are aprox 1/2 quart and 2 onces. Both a couple weeks old. The 1/2 qt has snails plants and shrimp. The 2 oz. Has snail and plants.
IMG_0505.JPG

IMG_0508.JPG
the photos have a pen showing size. All three have custom hoods and lighting. The filter is a canister filter. I am making kits to sell. I may give a few away for testing if interested. It would be nice, if intrested you pay shipping and split materials with me?


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Silly thread.


----------

